# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  عيد سعيد

## وكيل نيابة salah

كل عام وانتم بخير الدكتورة الفاضلة شيماء .... عيد سعيد عليكم وعلي الامة الاسلامية ان شاء الله
http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/imag...es/m20(32).gif

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> كل عام وانتم بخير الدكتورة الفاضلة شيماء .... عيد سعيد عليكم وعلي الامة الاسلامية ان شاء الله
> http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/imag...es/m20(32).gif


الأخ الكريم 
شكرا لك على تهنئتك الرقيقة 
وكل عام وأنتم دائما بخير 
 :5529:

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم* *اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضي*

----------

